# Taliban Propaganda Watch - September 2011



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2011)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2011)

How do the Taliban say they're doing for August?  Here's their chart-filled summary for August 2011 (link goes to a non-terrorist web page).

Attached is a brief "remember to support your local Taliban" message - part of the statistical summary - attributed to Mullah Omar.

Edited to add:  gee, with all the neat charts, maybe we can get the Taliban to move to using PowerPoint, thus ensuring their defeat (stolen from a Twitter post by someone WAAAAAAAY smarter than me).


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
052305UTC Sept 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/oMP2xF">Statement of the Islamic Emirate in Response to the Propaganda about Recruitment of Children in Martyrdom-seeking Attacks</a>*. - <a href="http://scr.bi/nk03eg">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 05 September 2011 06:54

Recently, some propaganda media outlets have published pictorial reports about the use of young children in martyrdom seeking attacks by Mujahideen. Before touching on the malevolent aspect of the said propaganda, we want to throw light on the Book of Code of Conduct (of Mujahideen) which has been issued by the Islamic Emirate regarding the ban on recruitment of children in the ranks of Mujahideen. Article 69 of the Code of Conduct says:

“ There is a ban on accommodation of adolescents in places where Mujahideen stay and in military centers.”

The ban on the recruitment of children in the ranks of Mujahideen as a rule of Sharia which is subject to (strict) implementation, had already been imposed by the Islamic Emirate prior to the propaganda campaigns of the enemy. The Mujahideen have strictly implemented the instructions at their Jihadic strongholds and fronts, considering it as an administrative bye-law and a Sharia-based obligation intimated to them by their leadership.

It should be said that the Islamic Emirate has not been facing any shortage of manpower of Mujahideen but, contrarily, the Mujahideen have to wait for months in order to carry out their Jihadic task, particularly, the task of martyrdom-seeking operations due to the great number of the recruitment-seekers for the task. Then why there should arise a need for the recruitment of children of young age? This is but a baseless and irrational accusation leveled against Mujahideen by the enemy regarding the recruitment of children. The moribund enemy uses this propaganda as a ploy against the Mujahideen in order to obtain the under given objectives which are:

--The invading troops and their internal puppets are facing a grave danger from the martyrdom-seeking operations of Mujahideen. So they are resorting to means and ways to malign this effective tactical enterprise. Therefore, they bogusly produce children of the employees of their spy agencies before the public of the world, claiming they are martyrdom-seekers and rely on these fake dramas ( as evidence) in their assertions and arguments.

1.On the basis of the claims of the enemy, if we take it for granted that the Mujahideen have recruited children for martyrdom-seeking operations. It would harm the Mujahideen themselves before harming any one else. This is because children are not able to perform such huge and amazing missions, nor they are able to bring to conclusion the martyrdom-seeking operations as an effective military tactic against the given military targets.

2- Martyrdom-seeking operations need a strong resolutions, military training and deep Islamic knowledge and motive. Children do not have these physical and mental capacities to carry out the task.

3. As it is noticed, our martyrdom-seeking operations involve mass armed clashes ( with the enemy) which continue for several hours or they are car-bomb martyrdom-seeking attacks. They are both beyond the physical and mental capability of children. For example, ten-hours long mass attacks against military centers and barracks of the enemy in Kabul, Bagram, and other big cities which are guarded by invading troops and other security personnel, are certainly beyond the capacity of a young child and even of an ordinary man. Would any one endued with wisdom and rationality accept the premise that a mere child with minuscule capability, would be able to put up such amazing resistance?

1- From an angle of Sharia, there are some pre-conditions for any one who wants to carry out martyrdom-seeking operations as:

--His intention should be for the sake of Allah(SwT).

-- Should have capability to inflict heavy losses on the enemy.

--should be armed with full military training and capacity.

A child is not able either physically or mentally to meet the above conditions.

Considering the above rational and Sharia-based justification, we can categorically say, that the said baseless accusation of the enemy against the Mujahideen is part of the enemy’s unjustified propaganda. As such, it is a failed and moribund effort of the enemy which will not benefit them . In fact, it was due to these effective tactical operations, that some of the very prominent military rulers from the ranks of the enemy were successfully wiped out and faced the enemy with a crucial threat in combat with the Mujahideen at the field of the battle both from angles of military and security capabilities. With the passage of each day, this trend has been gaining momentum.

<em>Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
2.9.2011</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Sep 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
101125UTC Sept 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=10801:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-on-the-tenth-anniversary-of-911&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate on the Tenth Anniversary of 9/11</a> *- <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/64475240/Statement-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-on-the-Tenth-Anniversary-of-9-11">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a> 
<blockquote> Saturday, 10 September 2011 07:00 

Each year, the 9/11 reminds the Afghans of an event in which they had no role whatsoever, but, using this as a pretext and a clout, the American colonialism shed blood of tens of thousands of miserable and innocent Afghans. Still the atrocity has been continuing. Then it happened in a time that the Afghans had freshly floundered out of the vortex of a two decades-long war and were buoyed up by the newly-emerged vista of an Islamic regime. 

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, from the outset, has been calling for an impartial investigation into the event but, contrarily, the Americans and their coalition partners, far from positively responding to this rationale demand of the Islamic Emirate, are sending cruise missiles, poisonous and depleted uranium embedded weapons instead. 

It will remain a permanent stigma on the face of the Western democracy that America and her Allies martyred tens of thousands of Muslims under the pretext of this ambiguous and murky event. Children, old men, women and even infant of a few days are among the victims. They destroyed our villages, orchards, standing plantations and even townships under the unjustified name of war on terror. Even now, the Americans and their Allies kill innocent Afghans through blind bombardments and night raids. They have been keeping thousands of Afghans in detention at Guantanamo, Bagram and Kandahar prisons and at Shindand, Nangarhar, Mazar-i-sharif, Khust and other bases where they are brutally tortured. Tens of best sons of this land have breathed their last under torture. 

All these anti-human crimes are being perpetrated by those who claim being pioneers and leaders of democracy and advocates of human rights in the world. But notwithstanding their arrogance and brutalities, this also should be borne in mind that the Afghans as a proud honor-loving and principle-abiding people, have dealt such a jaw-breaking blow at the American tyrants that it was absolutely beyond their calculations and predictions. They are now biting their fingers of grief and worry. 

The Afghans are armed with the weapon of belief and have infatuation with protecting their honor and dignity. Such weapon is neither available in the arsenal of America nor in the warehouse of her Allies. Likewise, the enemy has no deterrent to confront this weapon. 

We believe the weapon of belief will ultimately overcome over that of the material prowess, if God willing. Furthermore, we urge all concerned circles of the world to press on the war-mongering American colonialist rulers to desist from gobbling down our land and natural resources under the so-called unjustified name of terrorism, nor they should shed the pure blood of the Afghans any more in order to obtain their colonialist goals. Otherwise, the Afghans have an endless stamina for a long war and, perceivably through a country-wise uprising, will send the Americans to the dustbin of the history like they did send other empires of the past to such a destination. (Inshallah) 

<em>Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em> </blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Sep 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
140045UTC Sept 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
<em>*<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/64880111/Taliban-Claims-13-Sept-11-Kabul-Attacks">Screen capture of both statements below at Scribd.com</a>*</em>​
*<a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=10926:martyr-attack-hits-natos-isaf-hq-and-us-embassy-along-with-local-and-foreign-intelligence-agencies&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">Martyr attack hits NATO’s ISAF HQ and US embassy along with local and foreign intelligence agencies</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 13 September 2011 12:25 Zabihullah Mujahid

KABUL, Sep. 13 - A recent report points out Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked the NATO’s ISAF HQ, US embassy and local and foreign intelligence agencies, storming the facilities with rockets, hand grenades, explosives vests and heavy and small arms

triggering a bloody fighting and targeting the strategic points in the heart of Kabul city, the capital of the country on Tuesday, September 13, 201.

The operation began today at about 1:15 and is till going with foreign invaders and local puppets sustaining fatal losses and severe damages. The city is in turmoil and the people are running about in terror and shock

The attack came a couple of days after one of the US major base was hit by martyrdom attack killing more than 200 most of whom were US invaders in Syedabad district of Wardag province.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=10927:several-dozen-of-foreign-invaders-and-local-puppets-killed-in-kabul-battle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">Several dozens of foreign invaders and local puppets killed in Kabul battle</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 13 September 2011 16:38 Zabihullah Mujahid

KABUL, Sep. 13 – A large number of the invading troops and their puppets were killed in Kabul operation that began at about 1:15 pm, targeting the US embassy, NATO’s ISAF main HQ, and their intelligence agency and the department of NDS, local spy agency with heavy and small arms, hand grenades and explosive vests in Kabul city, the Afghan capital.

Mujahideen combatants are still fighting with indelible courage blocking the ways to the fighting zone where no civilians exist and eliminating any reinforcements trying to approach the US embassy, ISAF main HQ and the departments of foreign and local spy agencies.

The group of martyr-seeking Mujahids have stormed the facilities three times so far with heavy and small arms carrying martyr attacks.

Besides, Mujahideen fighters conducted martyr attacks on the important military builtings including local security regiment known as Chatak Ghabargoon, 202 Shmashad regional regiment and Nizm-e-Ama regiment in Deh Mazhang and Kot-e-Sangi area of Kabul city, killing a huge number of the local security forces and policemen.

At about 6:00 pm, one of the NATO invaders’ tanks firing at martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen got targeted by Mujahideen combatants leaving it on fire.

All the foreign invading and local security forces are in horror and have been unable to break the resistance of a few martyr-seeking Mujahideen going on for more than 6 hours straight.

Now that the mainstream and local media outlets are going to offer their one-sided biased statement, as usual, hiding their shameful and cowardly defeat and showing the weakening signal in Mujahideen current operation as the so-called human right organization did early today; they are advised to get a closer look at what has been going on in Kabul through much of the day and observe the journalist code ethics and state what is true.

Meantime, Mr Nadir Nadri is advised to offer his condolence to the oppressed Afghan masses who are being terrorized throughout the country, the ones whose houses and entire villages are being eliminated and hundreds other innocent Afghans who are being martyred in the US-NATO airstrikes and ground attacks with each day passing rather that regretting the attacks on the NATO’s ISAF Headquarter, the US embassy and their spy agencies.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2011)

This is a bit of the back-and-forth between ISAF and a Twitter account that spreads Taliban propaganda - hat tip to _The Guardian_ for sharing this:


> @ISAFmedia - Re: Taliban spox on #Kabul attack: the outcome is inevitable. Question is how much longer will terrorist put innocent Afghans in harm's way?





> @ABalkhi - @ISAFmedia i dnt knw.u hve bn pttng thm n 'harm's way' fr da pst 10 yrs.Razd whole vllgs n mrkts.n stil hv da nrve to tlk bout 'harm's way'





> @ISAFmedia - Really, @abalkhi? UNAMA reported 80% of civilians causalities are caused by insurgent (your) activities goo.gl/FylwU





> @ABalkhi - @ISAFmedia UNAMA is an entity of whom? mine or yours?





> @ISAFmedia - Hey @alemarahweb, does your boss do this? http://goo.gl/9XpYn #Kabulattacks #ISAF #COMISAF


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
150055UTC Sept 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=10949:kabul-operation-ends-after-20-hours-of-straight-fighting-69-foreign-invaders-and-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kabul operation ends after 20 hours of straight fighting: 69 foreign invaders and puppets killed</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/65009300/Kabul-operation-ends-after-20-hours-of-straight-fighting-69-foreign-invaders-and-puppets-killed">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 14 September 2011 15:15 Zabihullah Mujahid - Last Updated ( Wednesday, 14 September 2011 17:53 )

KABUL, Sep. 14 – Kabul operation ends after two consecutive days of fighting and martyrdom operations conducted by 15 martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate targeting the most important points in the city such as NATO’s H.Q, US embassy, foreign and local intelligence agencies and some other government and military buildings, regiments and corps in the center of Kabul city, the capital of the country.

The first 6-men team led by Mula Abdurahman resident of Kandahar poisoned near the Sahat-e-Ama roundabout began targeting the US embassy, ISAF central headquarter, the department of National Directorate of Security (NDS), a local spy agency, Kabul main corps and other important government and military buildings using mortars, artilleries, rockets and heavy machine guns.

Meantime, Hafizullah carried out a martyrdom attack eliminating two military vehicles of the convoy of the reinforcement attempting to approach the war zone. At least more thane than 15 puppet soldiers were killed in the attack. Next, Abdul Shafi conducted a martyr attack on the military convoy of the regiment of 101 trying to break the operation in which several military vehicles and tanks of the local puppets and the US invaders were destroyed with more than 40 US invaders and the puppets being killed.

A third car bomb attack conducted by a remote-controlled device targeted the enemy forces intending to break into Mujahideen position.

The group of martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen hit all the targets and fought throughout the night, while the operation ended successfully on Wednesday at about 9: am local time, killing more that 69 US-NATO invader and their puppets including soldiers, policemen and spy agents. Of 15 martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen 6 left the area safely, where the other 9 became martyrs in face to face fighting and martyrdom attacks. No civilians have harmed during the operation.

The objectives:

The move was to show the US, NATO and their allies that Mujahideen's resolve has not weakened through the 10-year long battle, on the contrary, it has strengthened and the morale among Mujahideen is higher than before.

To make the spy agency and its agents of puppet regime suffer the consequences of what they have been doing to the innocent Muslims across the country especially the ones equipped with the sunnah of the Prophet sallallahe alaihe wa sallam by harassing and intimidating them and extorting dollars as bribe from them.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Sep 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
272325UTC Sept 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=11213:statement-of-islamic-emirate-regarding-the-recent-american-accusations&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the recent American accusations</a>* - Screen capture of full statement downloadable from non-terrorist site as PDF <a href="http://milnewsca.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/shahamat-english-com.pdf"> here</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 27 September 2011 03:45

In the name of Allah, the most Gracious, the most Merciful

With the uptick in the thunderous strikes by the Mujahideen Islamic Emirate, the American officials have once again embarked on a mission in a confused and puzzled state to keep the ordinary minds busy in order to temporarily hide or explain their ignominious defeat. In this connection they want to attribute the decisive and staggering attacks by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate to the neighboring country of Pakistan and similarly want to depict disunity in the ranks of Islamic Emirate, from which it desires to gain the following:

1)  America wants to depict the strength of Islamic Emirate as feeble and attribute its attacks to others.

2)  Due to American officials and especially General Petreaus repeatedly lying and feeding wrong information to its nation about them having the upper hand in the Afghan situation, now that these false claims are unraveling, it has compelled them to suggest an intervention from Pakistan. This is because they have supposedly weakened the Afghan resistance so these new attacks are from Pakistan’s intervention!?

3)  This years operation by Islamic Emirate christened as ‘Badr’ have been so successful that a lot of the members from the occupying coalition forces have reached a conclusion that they cannot win this war and are contemplating removing their forces as swiftly as possible and in this regard are also facing pressure form their people. So America wants to show them that the internal situation of Afghanistan is under control and this current resistance is being supported by Pakistan hence if they put pressure on Pakistan and stop this intervention then the situation will come under control and in this way they also want to deceive the members in its coalition for a bit longer.

4)  America, through its lies wants to spread the mentality that one of Jihad’s prominent personalities and a member of Islamic Emirate’s Leadership Council, Al Hajj Maulawi Jalaluddin Haqqani is a separate force and is tied to others. On the one hand, they want to show Mujahideen as disunified and on the other; they want to give a bad name to our prominent figures by tying them to foreign intelligence.

5)  America wants to spread chaos in Pakistan through various means, weaken its government and make it dependent upon them. That is why it is trying to make this government collide with its citizens and with this excuse, make them fight each other to show that there is what they like to call terrorist sanctuaries there.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan once again wants to propagate to the world that Islamic Emirate is at its strongest and unified more than it has been at any other stage. It is also enjoying the vast support and backing of its nation and has control over more than half the regions of Afghanistan. Neither are our bases in Pakistan nor do we need residence outside of our country in uncertain conditions. All the military and civilian activities in the country are our own initiatives and our own actions. The respected Maulawi Jalaluddin Haqqani is Islamic Emirate’s honorable and dignified personalities and receives all guidance for operations from the leader of Islamic Emirate.

In our view, instead of baseless accusations, more casualties and a constant attempt to conceal losses and failures, it would be better for America and her allies to put an end to the occupation of Afghanistan as quickly as possible and do now what must inevitably be done.

Regarding the ongoing situation we must tell our Believing and Mujahid Afghan nation that they should not lend an ear to the enemy’s baseless accusations and propaganda. Like how the nation already knows that against the American idol, our nearing victory Jihad is a pure Islamic and national Jihad just like the rest of our struggle for independence. Attributing it to others are only satanic designs and a maneuver to bring about a climate of mistrust. Our nation which is not indebt to anyone in our struggle for independence except for Allah’s divine victory should be proud of its independent leaders and gallant Mujahideen and should strengthen them even more with their lives and wealth.

Our advice to the people of Pakistan and its government is that it should deliberate on America’s two faced and implacable politics. It should always give precedence to its Islamic and National interests and they should have a firm belief that America will never be happy with them until they loot all their material and moral assets.

<em>Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em>

<hr />

</blockquote>


----------

